
Ask HN: Examples of good code? - soham
I&#x27;m looking for examples of well-written code (open-source projects), for study material.<p>If you have come across code, from which you learnt a lot by reading it, please share.<p>Thanks!
======
geocar
Most recently for me, I saw Arthur's code which might not be what you're
looking for. The origins of J[1], is publicly available C code, and even if it
doesn't move you, consider spending some time on it anyway.

When I was younger, I learned a lot from reading djb's code[2] changed the way
I think about application design and [3] changed my mind about system
administration. Actually everything djb wrote is worth learning from.

Before that I recall specifically sicp[4] giving me a lot to think about.

There are also bigger things (like plan9[5] and emacs[6]) that I've found
interesting.

[1]: [http://nsl.com/papers/origins.htm](http://nsl.com/papers/origins.htm)

[2]: [http://cr.yp.to/djbdns.html](http://cr.yp.to/djbdns.html)

[3]: [http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html](http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html)

[4]: [https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/)

[5]: [http://9p.io/plan9/index.html](http://9p.io/plan9/index.html)

[6]: [http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/)

~~~
dozzie
I wouldn't invoke DJB's daemon as an example of good code. It's awful, its
structure is terrible, file structure is terrible as well.

------
sebleblanc
SQLAlchemy[1] is a large project with a very solid codebase; it is very well
documented and the API is exemplary.

1:
[https://github.com/zzzeek/sqlalchemy/](https://github.com/zzzeek/sqlalchemy/)

------
daly
Physically Based Rendering by Pharr and Humphreys (a literate program) is
exceptionally readable ndncdall of the source code. It won an Academy Award.

